# Opening Windows With VW Key Fob



## bizkwik221 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a AE GTI, and on two occasions I've hit the Unlock button repeated times and my 2 side windows went down. But I've never been able to do it when I try to do it. Haven't read through the manual, was wondering if anyone else knows the amount of times to press the unlock button?

Thanks
:beer:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

I believe it's dependent on how your locks are setup. As to do this mod, your convenience module has been reprogrammed. Looking in your manual won't give you any help. I believe it should be on the 2nd, or 3rd time while you hold it down, your windows should go down. I am no expert, as i don't have this done to my car yet, but from "memory" I think that's how it should go. Should be able to put them up as well by doing the same thing with the lock button...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Have you tried _holding the button down _the second time? That's how My Beloved's BMW's fob works... I don't know about your VW, though. Try it! 

Liability concerns keep manufacturers from providing window-roll-up capabilities in USA cars... although some aftermarket modules offer this feature. I have one from ECS that allows my NBC to roll down _and _roll up all windows by remote on lock-up...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Boogety Boogety said:


> ....Liability concerns keep manufacturers from providing window-roll-up capabilities in USA cars....


Humm, as the Mk4 has auto down and auto up from the inside controls and the physical key in the door lock, not sure how a system with the remote auto up/down would be prevented. All recent VW have a pinch protection system that reverses the windows and SR with some resistance.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bizkwik221 said:


> I have a AE GTI, and on two occasions I've hit the Unlock button repeated times and my 2 side windows went down.....


Did you buy the car new? Would seem your Mk4 has been modified with added non-VW circuitry to do this.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

GTINC said:


> Humm, as the Mk4 has auto down and auto up from the inside controls and the physical key in the door lock, not sure how a system with the remote auto up/down would be prevented. All recent VW have a pinch protection system that reverses the windows and SR with some resistance.


I have heard that the re-programming of the CCM "disables" the pinch protection when using this remote feature. I can't say that this is 100% true, but that's what i read somewhere on an old thread. I can't remember if it said it disables when you flash the CCM or when you use the KVW100 from ecstuning, or what... All i can say is, keep trying until you get it right and can repeat it. Thatway, youll always be able to put them up or down easily...


----------



## bizkwik221 (Jul 1, 2010)

No I didn't buy it new, previous owner chipped it, don't know if that would have done anything differently. 

I tried holding it after 3, 4, 5.. Can't figure it out. Can never get it when I want to but when I'm just screwing around it works. 

Oh well, thanks for the input.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> Humm, as the Mk4 has auto down and auto up from the inside controls and the physical key in the door lock, not sure how a system with the remote auto up/down would be prevented.


Not from the remote, unless you have the ECS module. It's all controlled from the computer in the car, the ECS module overrides it. Can't be done with VAG-Com...


----------



## bizkwik221 (Jul 1, 2010)

Again, after multiple tries, can't get it when I want it to happen.

Tried 3, 4, 5 .. If I want it to happen it doesn't work. Just wondering if somebody else is chipped and it's programmed similarly. The guy I bought it from doesn't answer me so I was wondering if anyone else programmed the ECU to do the same. 

Appreciate all the responses

Cheers :beer:


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

not sure how you get that its not possible to do this with vag-com, when actually this is what someone has to have done, because a stock mk4 will only roll windows up and down with sticking the key in the lock and turning- and holding. lock to roll up unlock to roll down-- I have programmed several cars this way including my personal A4. there is a write up around if its still on here....

to try it, start clean dont mess with it for at least a half hour- then unlock the car wait 2 seconds and the press and HOLD the unlock it will take about 2-3 seconds to kick in. they should roll down now. and lock the car and then press and hold it it should go up. if not you may have something up with you Conv. control. it is acc. by vag-com.


----------



## highdro617 (Feb 21, 2006)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/ES7204/ 
check the install guide show what button combinations u need


----------

